# Carpeting Plant that will grow in gravel?



## emmanueln (Oct 5, 2010)

dwarf sagiturus grass and also glosso to certain extent


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Grass Carpet*

_Hello Vee. I have one for you that may do the trick. It's hardy, but you need strong lighting. It's called the New Zealand grassplant. You need quite a few plants to get a carpet started with it. At best, it's a medium grower, but planted about two inches apart in the front of the tank, it should work for you. _

_It's definitely not a plant that does well in lower light, I tried and even with good liquid ferts, it didn't do well. You'll need 3 to 5 watts per gallon on the lighting end. Not sure about dosing CO2, my tanks are low tech._

_Could be really nice._

_B_


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks BBradbury. I don't think I can provide the light needed for that plant (believe you are talking about Lilaeopsis novae 'zealandia') without pressurized CO2 and heavy fert dosing, but it looks like a great suggestion. I'm actually trying a related plant, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, but no look so far after 1 and a half weeks (looks like it's stagnating and dying off).


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I have dwarf sag grass and it's gotten rather tall, 6+ inches.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Pigmy chain sword might work.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> I have dwarf sag grass and it's gotten rather tall, 6+ inches.


Yeah, I have dwarf sag too and I'm not sure why anybody calls it a "grass" plant. Maybe if you have some huge 200 gallon tank it could be used as a foreground, but in a small/midsized tank it's too big to really be "grassy". I have some in my 29 gallon and I'm very close to just ripping it all out.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

ktownhero said:


> Yeah, I have dwarf sag too and I'm not sure why anybody calls it a "grass" plant. Maybe if you have some huge 200 gallon tank it could be used as a foreground, but in a small/midsized tank it's too big to really be "grassy". I have some in my 29 gallon and I'm very close to just ripping it all out.


 

Im not sure why it grows so differently in different tanks. I bought some at a LFS and it was at least 12" tall ( touched the surface in my 10 gallon when I planted it--and it was perfectly straight ) I put it in my tank at home and it all died off--grew back as a ground hugger carpet about an inch or so high with leaves that curve back over to the substrate. 

My tank is a 10 gallon with 2x 13W spiral flour bulbs in a hood. I have used CO2 in the past, but not for 9 months or so and the growth hasnt changed ( it slowed, but grows the same )

I actually wanted the tall straight plant that I originally purchased, but the shorter one is OK I suppose.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> I have some in my 29 gallon and I'm very close to just ripping it all out.


You decide to do that let me know, I like it  I'm still deciding what to do with mine too... I have rotala and crypts in there so it looks out of place.


----------

